# Canadian with a one way ticket to Mexico



## CdnGramma (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi there,
I joined this forum because I want to rest assured that my daughter has made the right decision. She is married to a Mexican and together they have two young children (born in Canada). Two weeks ago, they decided to move to her husband's home town of Tlaxcala at the end of this month. Needless to say my daughter's side of the family is in shock over their decision. My son-in-law has lived in Canada for approximately 5 years and has permanent residence status. He doesn't like living here because of the cold winters and his inability to find a job that he likes doing. He owns a small house in Mexico close to his parents and that is where they plan to live. I have so many questions that I can't find answers to and am wondering if anyone who reads this could help ease my mind.
1. Can my daughter simply purchase a one way ticket to Mexico and live there because she is married to a Mexican.
2. Once they're in Mexico, what are the chances of them returning to Canada for a visit? They don't have much money, but my daughter insists her husband is going to be a teacher (although he hasn't received a formal education to be a teacher) and that she will look for work as well.
3. What happens if they move there and my daughter wants to come back to Canada with my grandchildren without consent from her husband? 
4. What happens to her Canadian citizenship if she likes living there and decides to stay?
5. What happens to my grandchildren's Canadian citizenships if they live in Mexico?
6. Is there paperwork required BEFORE they move to Mexico? If so, how long for processing?
7. Etc., etc.
Can you tell I'm very worried? If anyone reading this understands and can answer my questions, I would be very grateful for your time.
Thank you.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Your daughter needs to go to the Mexican consulate and yes there is paperwork.
Your daughter and grand-children will not lose their nationality.
Going home is just a question of money.
The kids should be registered with the Mexican consulat and their father or mother should apply for Mexican citizenship so it will make it easier for them to go to school and integrate in Mexico.
Not sure ,but I believe you need both parents permission to get kids out of the country. Depending on their age the kids probably will need passports.
There is plenty of things to find out an paperwork for them to do before they move to Mexico, both your fdaughter and your son in law should go to the consulate and ask so both are on the same wave length.
Teachers do not make a lot of money so you may have to help them if they want to fly back but then you can visit as well.
Tlaxcala is a nice town and safe town not very far from Puebla or Mexico city .
Mexico is not the gulag but you do need money to travel.

Your daughter needs to make sure she has the right papers and should inform herself about her status and so on it will make it easier if she is not happy and wants out.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

CdnGramma said:


> Hi there,
> I joined this forum because I want to rest assured that my daughter has made the right decision. She is married to a Mexican and together they have two young children (born in Canada). Two weeks ago, they decided to move to her husband's home town of Tlaxcala at the end of this month. Needless to say my daughter's side of the family is in shock over their decision. My son-in-law has lived in Canada for approximately 5 years and has permanent residence status. He doesn't like living here because of the cold winters and his inability to find a job that he likes doing. He owns a small house in Mexico close to his parents and that is where they plan to live. I have so many questions that I can't find answers to and am wondering if anyone who reads this could help ease my mind.
> 1. Can my daughter simply purchase a one way ticket to Mexico and live there because she is married to a Mexican.
> 2. Once they're in Mexico, what are the chances of them returning to Canada for a visit? They don't have much money, but my daughter insists her husband is going to be a teacher (although he hasn't received a formal education to be a teacher) and that she will look for work as well.
> ...


I think you are unduly upset. Certainly, the distance will mean you will not see your children and grandchildren as often, but Mexico is not Mars. It is not that far away. 

In response to your specific questions.

1. Your daughter should visit the Mexican consulate before coming to Mexico. As a spouse of a Mexican citizen she will be eligible for a visa to live in Mexico.

2. They can go back and forth as often as money allows. An airplane ticket now and then might make nice gifts. And you might find it enjoyable to visit them in Tlaxcala. Tlaxcala can be cool in the winter but nothing like Canada.

3. Anytime one spouse wants to do something with children without the consent of the other spouse there are serious consequences. They would need legal advice in that situation. That would be true even if they were still in Canada.

4. She can maintain her Canadian citizenship while living in Mexico with no problem. She could even become a Mexican citizen without affecting her Canadian citizenship.

5. Same for the grandchildren born in Canada. They will continue to be Canadian citizens even if they live in Mexico. Future grandchildren may also be Canadian citizens but I am not familiar with the law in that case.

6. The paperwork before going to Mexico should be quick and easy. You can visit Mexico on a tourist permit. But it may not be possible to convert the tourist permit to a spousal visa without leaving Mexico and returning, so it is far better to talk to the Mexican consulate in Canada before coming to Mexico.

7. I have a Canadian friend who lived in Tlaxacala for quite a while. He is currently in Chihuahua because his significant other's job moved her there. Mexican families can be wonderful environments for raising children. Your daughter may have lots of help with the kids from all of the in-laws. My daughter lives in Berlin, Germany and I see her and talk to her more often than I do to my son who lives in the US. With airplanes and Skype it is a lot easier to keep in touch with distant families than it used to be.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Wel, without addressing the myriad legal questions you pose, allow me to say that Tlaxcala (state or city) is a fine place to live so hope they succeed there and you can get the hell out of the Frozen Tundra. Also just a short distance from Puebla City and Mexico City with uncountable cultural attractions. Small city or rural living with all the urban amenities. Beautiful countryside and a great and placid climate with a sophisticated populace. You are damned lucky. Push family reunions and refuse to leave once you get there claiming a gimp leg or senility.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

I have no authority to address the legal issues, either. But my first grandchild is due to be born next month. In Italy. 

IF your daughter is currently unhappy about the move, then, go right ahead and worry. If she's happily married, and your grandkids are happy and well cared for, then be happy for them in their new adventure. Show confidence in their ability to make adult decisions, and support those decisions.

The reality is that YOU don't need the information, THEY do. Because it's THEIR decision, not yours.

That may seem harsh. If so, I apologize. But your daughter and son in law are adults, and what they need from parents and relatives, on both sides of the family, is support, not questioning their decisions.


----------



## CdnGramma (Sep 15, 2013)

Hound Dog said:


> Wel, without addressing the myriad legal questions you pose, allow me to say that Tlaxcala (state or city) is a fine place to live so hope they succeed there and you can get the hell out of the Frozen Tundra. Also just a short distance from Puebla City and Mexico City with uncountable cultural attractions. Small city or rural living with all the urban amenities. Beautiful countryside and a great and placid climate with a sophisticated populace. You are damned lucky. Push family reunions and refuse to leave once you get there claiming a gimp leg or senility.


:lol: Love your sense of humour! I have been telling my daughter that we will never go to Mexico. Now, due to everyone's kind responses, I do believe I just might.


----------



## CdnGramma (Sep 15, 2013)

mickisue1 said:


> I have no authority to address the legal issues, either. But my first grandchild is due to be born next month. In Italy.
> 
> IF your daughter is currently unhappy about the move, then, go right ahead and worry. If she's happily married, and your grandkids are happy and well cared for, then be happy for them in their new adventure. Show confidence in their ability to make adult decisions, and support those decisions.
> 
> ...


:shocked: Well that was a good slap in the face. Thanks for straightening me out on my priorities. Support is truly the most important advice. Congratulations on your first grandchild! In Italy. I have 3 all together. Two are going to Mexico and the third is a 12 hour drive from here. Argh! Gawd I'm going to miss them


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Take a deep breath, Gramma, and start planning your first visit to Mexico; you are going to be pleasantly surprised and you will love it.
A suggestion: Your daughter and husband can go to the Mexican consulate and get Mexican citizenship for the children now. It will make life easier re: schooling and be less complicated than doing it in Mexico. She can get a pre-approved familial visa and finish that process once in Mexico at their new address. In a couple of years, she can apply for naturalization and also get a Mexican passport. Dual citizenship has its advantages and ends the need and expense of dealing with INM authorities.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for taking that with good grace.

I have four kids, and only one who lives within driving distance; we're currently in MN, and the other three are in Italy, China and Washington, DC. 

So I really do understand worrying, and hoping that it will work out. But if we raised our kids right, and they survived teenagerhood and their college years, they can make good choices, even if they are ones that cause us tears.

Everytime we leave Italy, or we're driving THEM to the airport, my daughter's husband tells me, "Don't cry!"

And every time I tell him back, "Well, now the tears are coming sooner!" He's a good person, and my daughter loves him, and he loves her. The rest will work out. My crying is for me, not for them, if that makes sense.

RV and HD had good advice. And visits to the lovely and charming parts of Mexico that you do not hear about in the US or CDN press will alleviate many of your concerns.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

cdn Granma you need to plan Mexican trips to vist your grand kids. Young people do not have much time or money usually so plan on visits, you will not be sorry ,Mexico is a nice place.


----------



## CdnGramma (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you so much for your kind, encouraging words. I really do appreciate them. I will try very hard not to cry when we say "see ya later". It won't be easy.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

You cannot look at it as a separation , with skype you can share a lot via internet, you can see their place ,you can talk to your grand-kids and daughter live every day if you two want it.
The internet makes a huge difference. You can get one of the call program on skype where it will cost you little to call as well so it is not like waiting for news like in the good old days.
Make plans to visit for a holiday you will enjoy it and they will too. Make plans to become a snow bird when you retire or move there altogether if you miss everyone too much. Nothing is impossible and nothing is forever if you do not want it to be (except for death and taxes of course...)


----------



## CdnGramma (Sep 15, 2013)

citlali said:


> You cannot look at it as a separation , with skype you can share a lot via internet, you can see their place ,you can talk to your grand-kids and daughter live every day if you two want it.
> The internet makes a huge difference. You can get one of the call program on skype where it will cost you little to call as well so it is not like waiting for news like in the good old days.
> Make plans to visit for a holiday you will enjoy it and they will too. Make plans to become a snow bird when you retire or move there altogether if you miss everyone too much. Nothing is impossible and nothing is forever if you do not want it to be (except for death and taxes of course...)


This forum rocks! I sent my daughter the link. And yes Skype will be a heart saver :cheer2:


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Should mention that many thousands of Canadians live in Mexico year'round or winter there. And they seem to be very happy with it judging from posts on various forums.


----------

